# Having fun in Canada



## Janette (Jul 24, 2011)

We spent two days in Victoria at the Marriott Inner Harbor and are on our 4 th day of a seven night stay at Vancouver Marriott Pinnacle. We leave for the Columbia Ice Fields for one night and then on to Banff Gate Mountain resort for a week. We will stop in Revelstoke for one night before heading to the ice fields. So far everything has been great. We went on a wonderful tour of Whistler yesterday and enjoyed the peak to peak experience. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Dori (Jul 24, 2011)

When you get to Banff, be sure to take a little side trip to Moraine Lake. It was the most breathtaking sight we have ever seen. Enjoy!

Dori


----------



## billwright1 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's July 26th and we are on our 5th night at Mountain Gate. Lots of great things to see and do here. Today was the Wildlife Trail.
Bill


----------



## akbmusic (Jul 27, 2011)

The falls at Johnston Canyon were one of our favorite places to go when we were there in June. Catwalks hanging over the river in the canyon - upper and lower falls were easy to get to.
Our other favorite hikes include Grassi Lakes in Canmore and we trekked to Yoho National park in British Columbia. Emerald Lake was simply breath-taking. (Moraine Lake was our #2 Lake-also gorgeous)
Enjoy!


----------



## Janette (Aug 1, 2011)

We have been in Banff Gate Mountain resort and are enjoying the beauty of the area. This is the relaxing part of our trip where we soak in the beauty of the majestic mountains. We drive a little, hike a little, read, watch the wild life and sleep like babies. After a couple of weeks in Marriott's, the first impression of the unit was a little disappointing, but it is a mountain cabin and we are at the top of the resort in unit 44 with beautiful views. The bed is comfortable, we have all kitchen things that we need. We are very comfortable sitting on a soda with a few holes, so it is no big deal. Wireless is not working since we are so far from the lodge so we go to the lodge or stop at Safeway. There are good solutions to any problem. We love the area and would stay here again if we made the same trip. We do the O Canada dinner show tonight and plan to back to Lake Louise to spend more time tomorrow.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 1, 2011)

I truly like your attitude. A little hole in the couch and not able to pick up wifi would send some people into a mortal tizzy. INot you or me. I went to the Oh Canada show when I was there. If I remember the food was good. 

Since you are taking it easy , go to the Lake Minnewanka Loop & Johnston Canyon,  both easy and beautiful.  


Glad you are having a wonderful time.  

shaggy


----------



## Janette (Aug 4, 2011)

We leave Banff Gate tomorrow after a wonderful week. If you have to have wi-fi, new furniture, good lighting, lots of tv channels, etc don't come here. Leave it for those of us who love the majesty of this part of the world. Our beds, baths and kitchen were clean. I have seen no bugs. The dishes don't match but there are plenty of them. I love my perfect 10 resorts but there are times when a place to rest my head is all I need. I just want to soak up the beauty and the cool air and take it to SC with me.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad you had a wonderful trip!!. I'd love to see your pics if you have any.
shaggy


----------

